# Good foods to mix with dry dog food



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi All

Ive got a 11 week old black lab and he would pick at his food all day when it was just the dry kibble - so ive been mixing in half a sachet of pedigree wet puppy food or a few tsp of cottage cheese to his JWB kibble and he eats it all now.


First is it ok to add cottage cheese?

And secondly whats some other good foods to add to his dry kibble?

I was thinking maybe some cooked mince or chicken??

Thanks


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I find tinned sardines are good as they mash up easily and coat the biscuits. If you can find the ones in spring water use those, if not I think they do them in brine or tomato sauce. I avoided the tomato sauce as I didnt know if it would start off another allergy!

Something else you could try is Prize Choice mince frozen meats from Pets at Home (in the freezer section). I use their white fish too.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I use sardines in tomato sauce as a tempter (don't use fish in oil or brine as I think it's too much esp for young tummy's). Also I find you can't beat the cheap tripe rolls that you can buy at Lidl or Aldi (I think Weebox do a type too but they are more expensive). If you are mixing it with a good dry food, just add abit of warm water and the stink seems to temp fussy eaters. The rolls have nothing nutritionally in them and are literally the scrap's of animals but hey if it gets them eating does it really matter?

Otherwise how about trying the frozen meat you can buy at PAH? My own dogs all eat raw and I've never had any problems with them not wanting to eat.  Don't bother cooking meat he'll much prefer it raw I promise.

To be honest if he's a lone dog and is eventually eating the bowl of food then I see no reason to not allow him to graze, alot of people do feed their dogs this way, its called 'free feeding' I belive. I did when I just had 1 dog (many moons ago) obviously now having lots it's impossible to monitor who's eating what so I feed them and then remove the bowls (not that anything is ever left in my house!!!).


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

You can get JWB in pounches too, I'd favour that over pedigree. 

As for extras, warm water can make food very tempting, as can a bit of fish oil all mixed in. I use naturediet/natures menu/natures harvest for my dog as she seems to like a variety, who wouldn't?


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll try the sardines definately.

How about cottage cheese? there seems to be conflicting infomration on wheter to feed puppies/ dog this?

Ive also been suggested to mix a bit of Butchers Tripe Mix to the kibble, whats everyones opinions on this?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just as a note too many sardines can make them slippy but they are a great addition 
Id avoid the cottage cheese, cows milk at this age will pass straight through them, goats milk would be better or a goats milk yoghurt. Extra pieces of meat from your meals would be fine - swirl it around in the kibble so its not just one area that has the scent


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I put nature diet in with my lot but sardines would be great too


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Applaws wet tins, great wet food :thumbsup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a look at the prize choice mince. My 16 week old pup has been on it since he was about 12 weeks and he loves it. I mix a little with his kibble and he wolfs it down. Nice and cheap too because you just defrost what you need.

Both my local pet shops sell it, so I'd imagine wherever you are you're not far from a stockist.


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

Has any one tried the Arden grange tins?? We're in the process of swapping Maisy on Arden Grange dry complete but she really likes wet food - where i get her dry food from does the tins but only in a 6 pack so wondered what people's opinion on it was before i ordered any


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I use the Arden Grange tins as an alternative to Naturediet. My dog loves them and they are of a moister consistency to Naturediet so if you want to mix with the dry AG, they are good. You can keep an opened covered can in the fridge for up to 48 hours - maybe try a 6 pack and see what your dog thinks. My dog likes all the flavours, but I think the lamb is his favourite.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Sardines

naturediet

wainrights

applaws

any GOOD QUALITY tinned/pouch/pack wet food (40% meat minimum)

lamb/duck/turkey mince

tripe rolls

stock (unseasoned!)


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes, I use the Arden Grange tins as an alternative to Naturediet. My dog loves them and they are of a moister consistency to Naturediet so if you want to mix with the dry AG, they are good. You can keep an opened covered can in the fridge for up to 48 hours - maybe try a 6 pack and see what your dog thinks. My dog likes all the flavours, but I think the lamb is his favourite.


Thanks will give them a go :smile5:


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Sardines
> 
> naturediet
> 
> ...


Cheers thanks for all the suggestions


----------

